# Mon Power mac G5 est-il récupérable??



## SpiralZ (11 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon Powermac G5 datant de 2004 (2G de Ram) ne fonctionne plus depuis le mois de juin. J'ai fouillé partout sur internet, et j'ai vu des gens avec des problèmes similaires sur d'autres forums, mais aucune réponse ne m'a servi... Ce n'est pas un problème de fuite de "coolant", ni la batterie PRAM... J'ai vérifié les barettes de mémoire et tout semble OK.

Voilà, j'allume mon mac, tout semble normal, mais là ça ne dépasse pas l'écran gris avec la pomme au centre et la roulette qui tourne... 
Après plusieurs minutes, les ventilateurs se déchaînent, se calment, et puis rien.

J'ai réussi à allumer en mode Target et transférer mes documents sur mon imac g5, donc au moins je ne suis pas mal pris, mais je me demande si je dois encore tenter de le ranimer, ou bien je laisse tomber et je célèbre ses funrailles...  

Merci pour vos feedback!


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Août 2009)

Tu as tenté de demarrer sur le CD d'install de lancer l'utilitaire de disque et de reparer le disque.. il semble endommager...  voir mettre un second DD dans le mac et d'y tenter d'installer l'OS


----------



## SpiralZ (12 Août 2009)

Oui j'ai tenté mais sans aucun résultat.... :-(


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2009)

vu que tu as sauvegardé tu peux tenter une reinstall
ceci permettra de savoir vite si c'est OS ou matériel

je conseillerai une install simple comme un mac sorti de boite


----------



## SpiralZ (12 Août 2009)

Et comment je fais? 
Fait étrange: lorsque je démarre mon mac en ayant préalablement inséré le cd Os X, il ne semble pas le déteter. Par contre, lorsque je démarre en mode target, avec le cd inséré, puis connecté via firewire à mon imac, le imac détecte le cd et se met en processus d'installation... 
Je ne suis pas très doué au niveau informatique....


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Août 2009)

Et bien tu n'as qu'à lancer l'installe sur le PMG5 via l'imac si en demarrant via la touche C du PMG5 ça ne marche pas


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2009)

autrement dit
ca revient à traiter le G5 comme volume externe de l'imac, et c'est via l'imac que tu installes un OS sur ce """DDE""" de marque... Apple G5

c'est une manip classique quand un lecteur interne semble HS ( ce qui est possible ici)


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2009)

SpiralZ a dit:


> Et comment je fais?
> Fait étrange: lorsque je démarre mon mac en ayant préalablement inséré le cd Os X, il ne semble pas le déteter. Par contre, lorsque je démarre en mode target, avec le cd inséré, puis connecté via firewire à mon imac, le imac détecte le cd et se met en processus d'installation...
> Je ne suis pas très doué au niveau informatique....



Est-ce que tu appuis sur la touche C au démarrage pour qu'il utilise le CD ? Sinon ça ne marche pas.


----------



## SpiralZ (15 Août 2009)

D'abord, merci à tous pour votre aide!
J'ai enfin réussi à démarrer le PMG5 avec le CD en appuyant sur la touche "C" au démarrage.

Donc le processus d'installation s'enclanche, je choisis la langue (français), passe l'étape de la license, et quand arrive l'étape de sélectionner la destination, là où normalement je devrais pouvoir sélectionner le disque Macintosh HD, il n'y a rien... la fenêtre est vide. Dois-je donc en conclure que c'est mon HD qui est endommagé, ou même mort?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h45 ----------

Aussi, j'ai vu sur certains forums que l'on associe ce problème à la carte graphique... Est-ce possible? Devrais la changer? En amateur inexpérimenté que je suis, j'aurais cru que si c'était la carte graphique, mon ordi ne pourrait même pas afficher l'écran gris avec pomme au démarrage...


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2009)

le plus simple est de vérifier que le DD est bien brancher. On sait jamais un faux contact sur les connecteurs du SATA et du connecteur d'alim... 

Ensuite si c'est pas le cas tu mets un autre DD dans ta tour et tu tente une installation. Toutefois si tu fais n HARDWARE test il te le dit si le DD est HS (s'il le voit)


----------



## SpiralZ (15 Août 2009)

Et comment je fais le Hardware test?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2009)

avec le cd gris sur lequel il est


----------



## SpiralZ (15 Août 2009)

Merci! Ok... test en cours... j'ai bien hâte de voir le résultat.....


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2009)

ici faudra faire le "long" , le complet ( pas le court  trop" light")

d'ailleurs c'est assez rigolo à regarder  surtout partie test écran


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2009)

tu as fait un test complet ... soit patient ca peut etre tres long de 1h à 2h selon la ram embarquée


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2009)

de toutes facons fallait faire des courses, téléphoner à Tata, nettoyer le frigo , faire la compta des 4 derniers mois en retard...
enfin toutes les joies qu'on repousse betement


----------



## SpiralZ (15 Août 2009)

LOL! 39 minutes que ça roule... Carte mère: Réussi, Stockage de masse: Réussi, Mémoire: En cours... Bon, je retourne à l'époussetage 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

Donc 49 minutes plus tard, vérification terminée, et tout est OK... On me suggère, si le problème persiste de relire la documentation de dépannage et tout le tralala...

En vérifiant mon profil matériel, je constate que je n'ai que 1,5 Go de RAM... et donc 4 slots vides. Serait-ce un probleme de déficience en RAM? Je suis vraiment perplexe...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2009)

hummm
ca te dit 1,5Go

alors qu'en poste 1 tu dis 2Go

déjà là y a une contradiction
-


----------



## SpiralZ (15 Août 2009)

Non... en fait c'était mon erreur... Je croyais en avoir deux... mais c'est bien 1,5Go. Désolé....


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2009)

Ah ok
pour résumer

AHT ok ?
verification du volume( DD interne)  via utilitaire disque externe ( dvd ou autre mac) OK?

mais NON détection du DD interne via tentative standard de reinstall

- faudra  mettre ca dans les mains d'un bon tech G5 ( qui ferait d'autres tests avec des outils plus puissants  et examen de la bete ouverte , permutation de DD  , verif du lecteur etc


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Août 2009)

Le DD est mort ou endommager. L'utilitaire de disque détecte rien ?
Comme le dit pascal maintenant il faut tester le DD permuter les prise, tester le cable sata ...


----------



## lavion (20 Août 2009)

j'ai moi aussi un G5 bipro 1,8MHz de début 2005 avec OSX 10.5 et 2,5 Go de RAM, qui a commencé par me faire des problèmes de détection du 2° disque dur interne en sortie de veille, puis maintenant c'est carrément l'écran gelé le refus de redémarrer même sur le CD d'origine.
Je l'ai confié à un centre de service agréé Apple de Grenoble ; ils ont dans un premier temps débranché et rebranché les RAM, 50 , retour à la maison et plantage après 10 minutes.
Retour au SAV, et après 3 semaines de "tests intensifs" on m'annonce "carte logic défectueuse" cout 686  HT + 2 H de recherche de panne 83  HT!
je suis scandalisé, et bien qu'un fan de la pomme depuis le premier jour, je me demande si je vais racheter une de ces luxueuses machines !
Ce problème de "gel" des G5 n'est pas nouveau, mais Apple ne semble pas prêt à le reconnaitre ni surtout à encourager ses clients à replonger  !


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Août 2009)

Le seul truk de bien dans ces G5 c'est le boitier 
Le reste ... ça marche 3-4 ans après c'est finis
Maintenant faut dire merci Apple 
Les machine Intel ne sont pas plus fiable si ça peut rassurée certains ...
La machine la plus fiable que j'ai c'est mon Powermac G4 350 Mhz bizarrement fabriqué en Irlande alors que maintenant c'est la chine !


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## lavion (25 Août 2009)

Je renvoie ce post depuis mon G5 qui fonctionne à nouveau bien (depuis 3 jours).
Après un second diagnostic auprès d'un autre réparateur Apple, le bilan a été : un processeur mort. Retrait du processeur mort. calibration de la carte mère pour fonctionnement sur un seul processeur. ... et tout baigne ! Je n'ai même pas constaté de ralentissement - peut être habitué à un fonctionnement dégradé par le 2 ° processeur ?

Quant au service clientèle d'Apple que j'ai essayé de contacter, la réponse n'est même pas digne d'un bon robot : "_Chère Madame, Cher Monsieur,

Nous vous remercions d'avoir pris contact avec notre service clientèle Apple Store.

Visitez le site d'Assistance en ligne Apple pour obtenir des réponses rapides à vos questions, des didacticiels sur nos produits, les astuces de dépannages à faire soi-même, les forums de discussion, les manuels d'utilisation et articles techniques.

Si vous avez déja visité notre site internet, nous vous saurions gré de bien vouloir contacter l'un de nos techniciens spécialisés qui prendra en charge votre demande.

Pour obtenir une assistance technique par téléphone, contactez le 0805 540 003. Service ouvert du lundi au vendredi de 8h à 19h45 et le samedi de 10h à 17h45.

Vous remerciant par avance,

Apple Sales International
Apple Store Europe
Hollyhill Insustrial Estate
Cork - Ireland
France - 0805 540 003
Suisse - 0848 000 132
Belgique - 078 180 019 _ "


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Août 2009)

Cool ! Content pour toi, sinon merci melaure, tu est d'accord avec ce que j'ai dit, ce qui veut dire que je suis pas le seul à le penser


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Cool ! Content pour toi, sinon merci melaure, tu est d'accord avec ce que j'ai dit, ce qui veut dire que je suis pas le seul à le penser



Oui mais fais gaffe quand même, quand tu sors du champs de distorsion de la réalité de  Steve, tu peux vite te faire modérer


----------

